# Bambino Plus - pricing and discount codes?



## bsharp77 (Nov 5, 2019)

Good morning all,

After much deliberation and reading online, i've decided to go for the the Bambino Plus as my first foray into semi-manual coffee making.

I've just received an Iberital MC2 grinder from Happy Donkey, so the Bambino should complete a nice, neat starter setup which, being modular can be upgraded as I improve both my palette and skills.

I've been waiting for a couple of months for prices to come down, but theres no sign of it and I want to get started, so was wondering if anyone has a Sage discount code they would be willing to share? I tried signing up for a Masterclass which happened yesterday evening but couldn't complete it (as had to put kids to bed), there was no mention of a code and nothing came through afterwards, so maybe you have to stick it out to the end.

The other option was to go for a used Barista Touch from eBay which, which with current eBay deals brought it in under £500 - but its a lottery on where any scratches and dents would be and I don't know if i'd be 100% happy about it - plus the Bambino plus MC2 is basically the same setup minus an LCD screen...I think!

Any help very much appreciated.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

bsharp77 said:


> The other option was to go for a used Barista Touch from eBay


 Under no circumstances buy a Sage from XS Items on Ebay! Loads on problems with them have been brought up on this site, it never ends well.

If no-one has a spare code I'd say do the Masterclass again, or ask Sage, explain that you had to leave and could they give you a code.


----------



## bsharp77 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks very much CocoLoco - I knew deep down that it wouldn't be the right thing to do, the price is always so tempting when you see it, but I suppose its cheap for a reason.

Anyway, I have signed up for a 1 to 1 product demonstration through Sage for Tuesday, so hopefully i'll get a code from that and i'll be up and running in no time trying to make that perfect coffee!


----------



## Mel O Birds (Nov 17, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Under no circumstances buy a Sage from XS Items on Ebay! Loads on problems with them have been brought up on this site, it never ends well


 I bought a "refurbished" Bambino Plus from xs early last year and it appeared to have never been used. Had no problems. I suppose it's a bit of a gamble though because you don't know what you're going to get.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mel O Birds said:


> I bought a "refurbished" Bambino Plus from xs early last year and it appeared to have never been used. Had no problems. I suppose it's a bit of a gamble though because you don't know what you're going to get.


 I'm sure it's goes right half the time, but they don't have a good name on here so I wouldn't risk it. It's like that Coffee Italia, you might get a good deal and be happy, but if not it's a nightmare. Whenever spending hundreds of pounds, personally I'd pay a bit more for a reputable outlet you won't have problems with, for Sage that's Sage themselves, John Lewis, Lakeland, those sort of places.


----------



## Quiffco (May 9, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> Under no circumstances buy a Sage from XS Items on Ebay! Loads on problems with them have been brought up on this site, it never ends well.
> 
> If no-one has a spare code I'd say do the Masterclass again, or ask Sage, explain that you had to leave and could they give you a code.


 I had a Bambino Plus delivered this week for £160 from XS Item, I didn't want to hear this...

It seems to be working so far with only the dual wall 1 cup filter provided, using my Baratza Encore grinder, but I've ordered 2 cup filter baskets (dual wall and single) from XS Items too


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Quiffco said:


> I had a Bambino Plus delivered this week for £160 from XS Item, I didn't want to hear this...
> 
> It seems to be working so far with only the dual wall 1 cup filter provided, using my Baratza Encore grinder, but I've ordered 2 cup filter baskets (dual wall and single) from XS Items too


 Sorry, Didn't want to worry you! They must sell working products that are fine or they wouldn't have lasted as long as they have. I wouldn't worry, if the machine works and you are enjoying your coffee then it's all good.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Under no circumstances buy a Sage from XS Items on Ebay! Loads on problems with them have been brought up on this site, it never ends well.


 Show me a few. I've never noticed any.

Having used them myself I found they meet what they state in their listings. I would say that their refurbished items are a better bet than when they just state used because they come with a warrantee. 6 months full refund and then pro rata for the next 6  means nothing back if it fails at 12months or after. Used from memory means 1 month to return it. I suspect a debate via paypal might sort a rather early failure, maybe another month or so. If paypal had enough complaints about them they will have extended the usual claim time. If they haven't it will be the usual.

I suspect it may pay to descale the socks off them when they arrive. Maybe weekly or sooner for a while. Same with back flushing probably best done after a descale. Some people would back flush weekly anyway. Some every 2 weeks. Many would think every 200 shots isn't often enough.

I understand the Bambino tells people when to descale but that will assume the filter has been maintained and that water isn't too hard for that to cope. It will help anyway.


----------



## Quiffco (May 9, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> Sorry, Didn't want to worry you! They must sell working products that are fine or they wouldn't have lasted as long as they have. I wouldn't worry, if the machine works and you are enjoying your coffee then it's all good.


 No problem, but I think I'll take maintenance and water quality a little more seriously... I've already run it without filter using tap water as I was too impatient to wait for a filter to be delivered!

So now begins the search for a 54mm cleaning disk!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Show me a few. I've never noticed any.
> 
> Having used them myself I found they meet what they state in their listings. I would say that their refurbished items are a better bet than when they just state used because they come with a warrantee. 6 months full refund and then pro rata for the next 6  means nothing back if it fails at 12months or after. Used from memory means 1 month to return it. I suspect a debate via paypal might sort a rather early failure, maybe another month or so. If paypal had enough complaints about them they will have extended the usual claim time. If they haven't it will be the usual.
> 
> ...


 May be a difference between used and refurbished in terms of quality/service, but I wouldn't risk it personally. I briefly considered it when buying my Sage but they had a Trustpilot rating of about 2. May have gone up since then but grey sellers...sometimes good, sometimes bad. Problems may get sorted, via Paypal complaint or the like, but as I said, you don't want that. Phone Lakeland or John Lewis they send one out the next day, for me that's worth the extra (if it is extra, I got my BE from John Lewis for £375, I don't keep up with pricing but I think that's still pretty good. Not that that price is available all the time of course, just an example).


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There obviously is risk but they do seem to be Sage's official route for some of their returns. Everything Sage sell. As mentioned though I chose not to buy a machine that they list as used only one listed as refurbished. Reason simple, 6 month full refund warrantee. I thought a month to return wasn't a good idea on a DB. Thermo - not sure. It shouldn't take long for instance to see if it's clean me and descale functions work. The problem with all really is just how good previous maintenance has been.

Sage resurrection seems to be more popular than it was and it's pretty clear that some of their machines carry on working for years. Something crops up eventually but it does on others as well.


----------

